# Info on 100th anniversary schwinn



## lbeers27 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi! I was hoping for some help with information regarding a bike I got today. I was told it was a 1985 but I saw stickers on it saying its anniversary edition. I can only seem to find info on the deluxe cruiser and not the classic cruiser so I was seeing if anyone knew about what it is worth. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Not really a collector bike. I think $100 tops. V/r Shawn


----------



## lbeers27 (Aug 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Not really a collector bike. I think $100 tops. V/r Shawn



Ok thank you! We don't plan on reselling or anything i was honestly just curious. Figured it was either more rare, or less desirable by the lack of info online lol


----------



## phantom (Aug 24, 2020)

It's a 95 Anniversary cruiser..... On the Atlanta CL it would last about 4 minutes at $250


----------



## lbeers27 (Aug 24, 2020)

phantom said:


> It's a 95 Anniversary cruiser..... On the Atlanta CL it would last about 4 minutes at $250



Wow really?! I was a bit thrown off by the $100 comment because honestly I had a hell of a time finding a guys cruiser in western PA for a decent price and thought I got lucky with this one for 125. But I know nothing about bikes. Just compared different ones for sale and felt like i hit the jackpot for this one for 125


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 25, 2020)

lbeers27 said:


> Hi! I was hoping for some help with information regarding a bike I got today. I was told it was a 1985 but I saw stickers on it saying its anniversary edition. I can only seem to find info on the deluxe cruiser and not the classic cruiser so I was seeing if anyone knew about what it is worth. I appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 1254283
> 
> ...




It is actually a 1996 model


----------



## lbeers27 (Aug 25, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> It is actually a 1996 model
> 
> View attachment 1254709
> I'm pretty sure its a 95. The stamp on the badge says 1615. And it has two anniversary things on it. Thats what lead me here to ask about the anniversary model lol


----------



## lbeers27 (Aug 25, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> It is actually a 1996 model
> 
> View attachment 1254709



The second and third pictures show what I'm talking about


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Just don't get it wet. These things start rusting at the mere sight of water! V/r Shawn


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 25, 2020)

lbeers27 said:


> The second and third pictures show what I'm talking about




Post a pic of the complete bike from the drive side.............


----------

